# Joe Jackson, does he qualify based on this wacky "symphony"



## clavichorder

Joe Jackson, a classically trained English musician predominantly known in sub genre's of pop such as New Wave, Ska, oldies, and power pop, along with Jazz. He composed a symphony, and released it as an Album in 1999. I always liked him for his new wave and found this work very interesting, see what you think: a warning to those who are anti popular music though, you'll hear all sorts of stylistic hybridization in this thing, maybe it will sound cheesy to you, but I like it.













(this one is most memorable to me)


----------



## Ukko

I posted a link to an upload of his Jazz Mass awhile back. It's long gone now, didn't attract much interest anyway.


----------



## Weston

I like his Heaven and Hell album. It's borderline Progressive Rock in its way, though he'd probably find that pigeonhole insulting. I can't listen to the symphony right now as I am at work, but I will as soon as I get home. I believe when genres merge some of the greatest creativity ensues.


----------

